# Boss FS-6 pedal mod



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm building a USB page turner foot pedal so I can easily move through my set list/sheet music/whatever without bending or having a spare person nearby. I've "repurosed" a USB keypad for this project, and have got it working in prototype format using two cheap SPST momentary-on switches to replace the Page Up and Page Down keys. 

I was hoping to use a Boss FS-6 with this rig, as the dual footswitches on it can be set as either latched or unlatched. The nice thing here is that, set to latched, I can use the FS-6 as a regular FX switch for my amp. Bonus! 

Anyway, it's not working out as easily as I thought. There are 3 wires coming off the old keypad circuit board, I'll call them A, B and C. Crossing A and C sends a PgUp command to the laptop, while B+C gives a PgDn command. 

Wired up this way to two independent SPST switches works just fine, but I can't source gig-quality SPST foot switches locally, so I thought the FS-6 might work out. I tries wiring a TRS jack thusly: T = A, R = B, S = C. Connected a TRS cable between my USB gizmo and the FS-6, and - TA DA! NOTHING! 

I've got the Boss set to Unlatched mode for both switches, and have tried switching the polarity of the switches, but nothing seems to work. 

Does anyone have access to a schematic of the FS-6 or perhaps any insight into the problem here? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

studiodog said:


> but I can't source gig-quality SPST foot switches locally


Why do you need them local? These are quality switches: Switch - Carling 110-P SPST -- even with shipping that should be < an FS-6, no?



> so I thought the FS-6 might work out. I tries wiring a TRS jack thusly: T = A, R = B, S = C. Connected a TRS cable between my USB gizmo and the FS-6, and - TA DA! NOTHING!


Did you put a battery in the FS-6? It uses electromechanical relays for the switching, so it needs power to work.

I don't have a schematic but the Boss website says:

tip = B
ring = A
sleeve = common


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Ian. I'm going to try not to be sarcastic here, but....

I have the owners manual for the FS-6 (came with the unit, oddly enough!), which I did read in its 2-page entirety. Apart from learning how to put the battery in (which I did), the manual provided squat information to help me in this particular instance. 

What I need is confirmation that this pedal will do what I think it should OR confirmation that I'm wasting my time and should get on with ordering parts for a custom build. I was hoping to kill two birds with one stone on a multi-use pedal for both my amp Fx switching and this USB application, but it's beginning to look like a bit of a pipe dream. Oh well, I can always return the FS-6.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

No worries. It should do what you want.

If it's set to latching mode and you press a switch can you confirm that the circuit between, say, tip and sleeve is in fact closed? Use a multimeter in continuity mode and your TRS cable. Does the light turn on on the unit?

This is also a good way to check to make sure you haven't got any shorts in your TRS cable and that you've in fact wired it up correctly.


----------



## studiodog (Sep 10, 2010)

Unfortunately my VOM died and I have yet to replace it - not really great way to start a project! 

I've tested the cable with my Apex cable tester, and it checks out fine. The FS-6 works fine in latch mode to switch the FX on my amp, so I can only assume it's working as intended. I just can't get it to behave with my USb page turner..... frustrating, but there you have it!


----------

